#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  please clarify

## revmon94

Hi all,

I got AIR 17913 under general category in AIEEE 2011. I am from Andra pradesh.

1) Do i have chance for chemical engineering in NIT Warangal ?

2) If I join in Biotechnology group in NIT Warangal in 5th round, is there any chance of sliding to Chemical engineering?

Please suggest





  Similar Threads: Please clarify my doubt Please clarify my doubt

----------


## cool.taniya

> Hi all,
> 
> I got AIR 17913 under general category in AIEEE 2011. I am from Andra pradesh.
> 
> 1) Do i have chance for chemical engineering in NIT Warangal ?
> 
> 2) If I join in Biotechnology group in NIT Warangal in 5th round, is there any chance of sliding to Chemical engineering?
> 
> Please suggest


 
1.I m sorry but i dont think u could make it till 5th round.
2.Chances are very less f sliding from biotech 2 chem.
anyways Al da bs8!!!

----------


## saloni

> Hi all,
> 
> I got AIR 17913 under general category in AIEEE 2011. I am from Andra pradesh.
> 
> 1) Do i have chance for chemical engineering in NIT Warangal ?
> 
> 2) If I join in Biotechnology group in NIT Warangal in 5th round, is there any chance of sliding to Chemical engineering?
> 
> Please suggest


Hi,

Pl post in relevant thread for quicker resolution of query.....Nandkishore from NIT Warangal might be able to help u better...

----------

